# Aquarium safe lubricant



## idris (4 May 2014)

Can anyone recommend a lubricant that's not oil based and is safe for aquarium use?


----------



## DTL (4 May 2014)

I use this on my filter gaskets 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0017RMIVE


----------



## Sacha (4 May 2014)

Just for clarification, how long do we expect external filter seals to last? How do you know when they need replacing? And also, I just use Vaseline- is that no good?


----------



## Yo-han (4 May 2014)

Like Sacha said, regular Vaseline is probably the best cheap stuff there is. Technically not an oil at room temperature but perhaps too oilly for you. How about silicon? Or get the stuff from Eheim, I don't know what's in it...


----------



## idris (4 May 2014)

My understanding was that because Vaseline is petroleum based it will break down rubber seals. That said I don't know if pump seals are usually synthetic and/or whether they would be affected. 

(I need something to stop a filter priming piston from sticking.)


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 May 2014)

Your absolutely right about Vaseline. It's not a good option for lubricating birth control prophylactics for the same reason Just use a drop of washing up liquid...it's what I use and no problems so far...
That is no problems with the filter etc, not with preventing extra kids.


----------



## Henry (5 May 2014)

http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=L&a...vice=m&icep_msku_flag=n&icep_cbt=n&adtype=pla

Happy days.


----------

